# اعادة تدوير الزيوت المستعمله الخاصه بالمكائن



## talp (23 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

تحياتي لجميع الاخوه 
ارجو منكم افادتي عن موضوع اعادة تدوير واعاده تصنيع الزيوت المستهلكه (المستعمله) الخاصه بالمحركات 
1-	ارجو منكم شرح مفصل عن طريقة اعادة تصنيع الزيوت وماهي المواد الكيماويه المستخدمه للعمليه بحيث يمكن تطبيق العمليه مختبرياً على كميه قليله من الزيت لمعرفة جودة المنتوج وارجو ان يكون الشرح مفصلاً وجزاكم الله خيراً

2-	ارجو منكم معرفة كلفة ابسط خط انتاجي لتدوير الزيوت وكمية انتاجه مع مخططات كامله للمعمل والمكائن واسعارها وصور اذا امكن


3-	انا اتمنى ان انشئ معمل ولو صغير لأعادة تصنيع وتكرير زيوت السيارات الخاصه بالمحركات وانا مستعد ان اباشر بتنفيذ المشروع ولكن تنقصني الخبره الازمه والمعلومات الوافيه للموضوع واتمنى منكم الاجابه والرد باسرع مايمكن 



مع خالص تحياتي


اخوكم رياض من العراق
*****ي هو rnjk_alreefi***********

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## irfan (1 يوليو 2011)

الاخ رياض المحترم هناك عدة طرق لآعادة تدوير الزيوت تعتمد على نوع الزيت والمواد المتوفرة وكلفة الخط الانتاجي وتفاصيل دقيقة كثيرة الموضوع مو صعب بس بالعراق ما راح تلكة المواد الي تجرب بية تتفضل بأرسال أميل حتى انطيك عنواني وتجي للمعمل واراويك بعينك وبالخدمة لكل سؤال [email protected]


----------

